# LVSL game 2 Blazers vs. Warriors.



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone know what's up? Foye put down 30 so MW needs 25 to stay ahead.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Target said:


> Anyone know what's up? Foye put down 30 so MW needs 25 to stay ahead.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1396


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Blazers +12 at the half.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

+13 after 3; Official vegas summer league page  still no box.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

For out-of-towners (like me), I'm going to try listening to kxl over
the net. If it works, I'll let you know so you too can listen in.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DRaft express is glowing about the Blazers 4 main players. Aldridge, Webster, Roy and Outlaw all seem to be delivering well tonight. Aldridge was said to have added some muscle and toughness to his feathery jump shot tonight. Blocked a shot at it's pinacle..(about 12 feet it said) and added some tough rebounds including another monster follow up dunk


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

THIS line was interesting to see in the Minny game:

Paul Shirley, F 24 5-9 0-0 2-2 2 3 5 0 1 1 0 6 12

Good to see he can do more than just write funny stuff. Perhaps it was envy for his superior writing skills that got him ignored by the crew at DraftExpress.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> ...including another monster follow up dunk


I've heard that dunk was pretty amazing, right in a guy's face.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> I've heard that dunk was pretty amazing, right in a guy's face.



I'm not trying to one up you, but I actually heard it was over a coule of Warrior players. And that he posterized them


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not trying to one up you, but I actually heard it was over a coule of Warrior players. And that he posterized them



Hope they have that on Blazers.com, still no boxstore unfortunatly.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not trying to one up you, but I actually heard it was over a coule of Warrior players. And that he posterized them


And _I_ heard it was delivered over the entire opposing team, standing on each others' shoulders, and with such power that it rent the very fabric of the space-time continuum.

(But try telling that to the kids today and they just don't believe you.)


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

final blazers 87 70

draft express says webster and roy combined for a "fantastic" game


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

meru said:


> And _I_ heard it was delivered over the entire opposing team, standing on each others' shoulders, and with such power that it rent the very fabric of the space-time continuum.
> 
> (But try telling that to the kids today and they just don't believe you.)


The youth of today is stupid, what do you expect.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> final blazers 87 70
> 
> draft express says webster and roy combined for a "fantastic" game



What I liked the most is that it said Aldridge and O'Bryant battled most of the night with Aldridge coming out on top most of the time. I suppose we should expect that, but O'Bryant is bigger supposedly has more of an NBA ready body. Can't wait for the individual Blazer writ ups to be posted.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> final blazers 87 70
> 
> draft express says webster and roy combined for a "fantastic" game


Where do you see that? I only see the info on the Warriors and then they go to the next game leaving out completely the Blazers info.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Where do you see that? I only see the info on the Warriors and then they go to the next game leaving out completely the Blazers info.


It saysit before you click on the (more) part


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The Blazers stuff is up now. It's written by Eric Weiss,who evidently took longer to write his than Jonathan Givony, who covered the Warriors.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm in the lobby at the Summer League. Very good game by the Blazers. Outlaw, who looked awful yesterday, looked a lot better today taking it to the rack with some authority. 

Martell looked decent, I'd say he had about 10-15 points.

Aldridge and Roy also looked good. Roy can take it to the basket at will against these summer league foes. If he shoes any of the dribble penetration skills next season that he did today, he'll add a lot of versitility to Portland's attack. 

This kid is the real deal.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Very positive stuff about Aldridge/Martell/Roy/Outlaw...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It saysit before you click on the (more) part


It was in the Warrior part but I didn't read that at first.

Thanks!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, what a report. I guess after Roy's performance yesterday and people saying he should be our starting PG I should start the Aldridge should be our starting C or PF now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I'm in the lobby at the Summer League. Very good game by the Blazers. Outlaw, who looked awful yesterday, looked a lot better today taking it to the rack with some authority.
> 
> Martell looked decent, I'd say he had about 10-15 points.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the insight


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Another facet of Roy's game that he showed in today's game was his ability to take the ball baseline. There were a few posessions where he drove down to the base of the key and then dished to Aldridge for the dunk. Very cool.

Aldridge, who looked for his shot yesterday, was much more consistent today. He has a midrange jumper that will force defenders to come out on him. 

On D, Aldridge went to town on GS's inferior post players (Biedrins). I think he had like 4-5 blocks, and a momentum killing stuff that forced a jump ball. It'll be fun seeing him face Amare.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Yesterday's game was a lot more dominant by Roy. He displayed the court vision of a vet (think Dwayne Wade), and was the only player aside from Foye that drew 'ooh's' and 'ahhs' from the crowd. If he can develop a more consistent 3-pointer, the Blazers will be imtimidating with Jack dishing to Webster and Roy on the wing.

I gotta get back to the game: Artest is playing.

I'll post more later. Lots to be excited about!!!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I can't wait ofr the box score to come up. Should show a bit....
On a side note, I was hoping the Warriors would give Jose Juan Barea an actual chance. But it looks like he is just summer league fodder. I was a bit dissaponted when he went undrafted as I have met him before. He is a very cool guy to hang out with. It is kind of strange how I met him, but, my roommate is dating one of his relatives from Peurto Rico and he came up to Corvallis for a BBQ. 

Anyways....yah.....
Prunetang


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Box score up
http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=58

well, part of it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Yesterday's game was a lot more dominant by Roy. He displayed the court vision of a vet (think Dwayne Wade), and was the only player aside from Foye that drew 'ooh's' and 'ahhs' from the crowd. If he can develop a more consistent 3-pointer, the Blazers will be imtimidating with Jack dishing to Webster and Roy on the wing.
> 
> I gotta get back to the game: Artest is playing.
> 
> I'll post more later. Lots to be excited about!!!


 Wow, keep it coming . . . this is great stuff


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> Box score up
> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=58
> 
> well, part of it.


Roy with 4 assists and 5 TOs. Makes a big difference when Webster isn't hitting his shot as much.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Stat Lines:

Brandon Roy
19 min, 5-6 FG, 2 reb, 4 ast, 0 stl, 1 blk, 13 pts
having free throw trouble (3-6 each game)

Martell Webster
28 min, 3-8 FG, 2-5 3Pt, 7 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 13 pts

LaMarcus Aldridge
30 min, 4-8 FG, 6-6 FT, 6 reb, 2 stl, 4 blk, 14 pts

Travis Outlaw
29 min, 5-9 FG, 5-7 FT, 3 reb, 0 ast, 1 stl, 15 pts


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> Box score up
> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=58
> 
> well, part of it.


 Just from that, Aldridge looked to have a solid game.

Sounds like Roy was solid from the reviews but only 19 mins and 5 TOs isn't good. For some reason I'm not believing it because they aren't exactly sticklers for details with the stats and Roy got good reviews.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> For out-of-towners (like me), I'm going to try listening to kxl over
> the net. If it works, I'll let you know so you too can listen in.


It's working, I'm listening to the pregame now.
www.kxl.com
click on "listenlive" on the left menu
click on "Click here to access our old Internet Stream"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

19 minutes for Roy sure doesn't sound right...


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> 19 minutes for Roy sure doesn't sound right...


Probably not, that's just based off of the total they gave (48) minus yesterday's game (29).


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kevinn Pinkney was the true star of the game.

14 pts, 10 assists, 7 rebounds and he only missed one shot.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

WTH is Kevin Pinkney? 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 14 points in 21 minutes.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Target said:


> WTH is Kevin Pinkney? 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 14 points in 21 minutes.


and a block to boot.

I remember him at Nevada when they had Kirk Snyder he was a pretty good player then.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Target said:


> WTH is Kevin Pinkney? 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 14 points in 21 minutes.


undrafted free agent from last year - played in europe for a year.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

27 assists for the team

10 to Pinkney
7 to Marque Perry
4 to Roy
6 to everyone else


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Apparently the starting lineup was:

C Aldridge
PF Pinkney
SF Outlaw
SG Webster
PG Marque Perry w/ Roy off the bench today


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

outscored them each quarter :clap: 
showing consistency!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Box score 

6 players in double figures:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Those stats are pretty impressive from Roy in only 19 minutes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Target said:


> WTH is Kevin Pinkney? 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 14 points in 21 minutes.


Where do you see 10 assists? The page I'm at shows 0 assists.

Box score 

Only 14 total and Perry had 7.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess it was Pinkney 0 ast. They listed him as having 10 ast on the totals page


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mgb said:


> Box score
> 
> 6 players in double figures:


thanks!

I'd like to see Freeland get more minutes.

Great to see Aldridge with 4 blocks and 2 steals!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The unfortunate but true fact of the summer league is that the team uses a lot of minutes looking at guys who won't even make the team. On the other hand, if Pinkney keeps playing like he has, and HA keeps playing like he has, HA will probably get cut.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> The unfortunate but true fact of the summer league is that the team uses a lot of minutes looking at guys who won't even make the team. On the other hand, if Pinkney keeps playing like he has, and HA keeps playing like he has, HA will probably get cut.


 I noticed Ha was a DNP. Personally I am hoping he makes the team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Recap 



> Portland held a 10 point advantage after the first half. The Trail Blazers pushed its advantage to as high as 20 midway through the third, but watched Golden State knock the deficit down to 13 heading into the final stanza.
> 
> In the fourth, the Warriors pulled within eight points, but watched the Trail Blazers increase the margin to 20 at 87-67 in the final seconds. Golden State hit a three at the buzzer to knock the losing margin to 17 points.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Following up on his strong 1 minute performance in yesterday's game, forward Brandon Bowman continued to show poise and control, grabbing 3 rebounds, shooting 1-3, and hitting both his free throws in the 4 minutes he was on the court. :clap:


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Listening to the radio Aldridge had about 4-5 blocks that he wasn't credited for.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Brandon Roy only 50% from the line again...That NEEDS to improve.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Listening to the radio Aldridge had about 4-5 blocks that he wasn't credited for.


And you know he has to be altering many shots when he's blocking like he is.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

freeland had a nice block


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, here's the story of the day (with my screen name, you know that I love telling these...)

A couple of days ago, I found out that a very good friend was going to have a C-Section today. The plan was that I would get off early from work and go to the hospital. But....I had been planning for weeks to attend tonight's Summer League game. A small price to pay in the name of friendship, but a small price all the same.

So she had the baby early this afternoon, I got to see her and her husband at the hospital and spend some time with them. But by 5:00, it was clear that she just needed rest and he needed to take care of some things at home. And she had her mother there for help and support. So......

I was free to go see the game! Got to the arena in time to catch the second half of the Minnesota/Phoenix game. I'll just say that Amare Stoudamire looks fully healed and Randy Foye looks like the 2nd coming of Damon Stoudamire as a rookie.....

Before the Blazer game (I know, I know, you're all waiting for details...) I did tell Wheels to "call a good game" and he said he'd try. I told Nate that I appreciate the work he's doing with the team and he thanked me. And finally, I asked Maurice Lucas to work the young guys hard, and he said he would...

OK, sat behind the Blazer bench amongst a number of other Blazer fans (so we all cheered the team on together). Here are some brief observations:

Webster - started strong with two early 3-pointers. Missed most of his shots from then on, though. But what a great leader on the court - awesome job of communicating and encouraging. Even drove to the basket strong a couple of times and drew fouls both times - he needs to do more of that.

Outlaw - started slowly, just standing out on the perimeter a lot. But got into things a lot more in the 2nd half - strong drives to the basket, a fantastic steal late in the game, drawing fouls. Sadly, I am still unconvinced that he will ever reach his "potential". The rest of team seemed to score within the team scheme, he seems to score only in a 1-on-1 game or at the end of a fast break...

Roy - Wow. I'm impressed. I don't think he'll ever be a starting PG, but he demonstrated pretty good ball-handling skills. Plus, he can both drive to the hoop AND pull up for jump shots. Very solid player who clearly has chemistry with Webster.

Aldridge - nice looking turnaround jump shot, reminds me a bit of Sheed in this respect. Yes, he probably needs to work on offense closer to the basket (where's that hook shot?), but he has a nice touch 6-12 feet away. Best part of tonight's game, though, was his defense. 4 blocks, affected other shots, and did a great job on O'Bryant.

Sinanovic - still a big stiff. Ned - put your hands UP when it's time to grab rebounds!

Brandon Bowman - very athletic and effective in limited minutes. Clearly trying to make a name for himself, though because he was a bit of a ball hog late in the game.

Marque Perry - eh, so-so in my book. Decent enough PG for summer league who will never make the team this year.

Hector Romero - love his energy and enthusiasm, but not enough talent to go anywhere in the NBA.

Kevin Pinkney - biggest surprise of the game. Very nice shooting tonight from all over the court. Rebounded well, passed well, helped to spread the floor. Great game from him. He probably won't make the overloaded Portland roster, but I could potentially see him as a #14 or #15 guy on somebody's team.

Joel Freeland - not many minutes and didn't get the ball to shoot, but he did have a sweet block that got the entire crowd to cheer.

Sean Dockery - barely got into the game. No real impression.

Fred House - one of those guys who will get 10 MPG in Summer League and never make the NBA...

I think that's everyone who played for the Blazers.

Two last notes:

1) I'm planning on going to the games Sunday after church, so will post my thoughts again after another viewing of the team

2) Other sightings included Pritchard and Patterson, Kevin McHale, Danny Ferry, Pavel Podkolzine (can't miss him...), Mario Elie (who ended up coaching Golden State) and - "Portland's next coach" Marc Iavaroni.


BTW, *Samuel* - where were you sitting? Or did you stay in the lobby the whole game eating $3 hot dogs?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what position HT and weight is Kevin Pinkney?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> what position HT and weight is Kevin Pinkney?


Listed in the Summer League program as 6-10, 245. I'd say that's about right.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't care if it is just the summer league - the Blazers winning a blowout? Did that happen at all last season?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the recap.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice can he play sf?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> ...Amare Stoudamire looks fully healed...


 :clap: thats great to hear



> Roy - Wow. I'm impressed. I don't think he'll ever be a starting PG, but he demonstrated pretty good ball-handling skills. Plus, he can both drive to the hoop AND pull up for jump shots. Very solid player who clearly has chemistry with Webster.
> 
> Aldridge - nice looking turnaround jump shot, reminds me a bit of Sheed in this respect. Yes, he probably needs to work on offense closer to the basket (where's that hook shot?), but he has a nice touch 6-12 feet away. Best part of tonight's game, though, was his defense. 4 blocks, affected other shots, and did a great job on O'Bryant.


perfect news to fuel my flickers of hope into full blown optimism over the clubs recent good fortunes. Keep the updates (and stories) coming please 

Everyone will be comparing Aldridge to Sheed because of the similarities in their body types and games. I'm really looking forward to seeing dual shotblockers (him and Joel) guarding the paint. With his super long arms and high release, like Sheed he should be able to get his smooth jumper off at will. His high post game should draw a shotblocker out of the lane and give Zack or Joel more space to operate on the block where they're at their best. I see chemistry!

I don't know if Roy will ever be Portland's official PG, but do I expect him to be a play making guard. Like you noted, I think his off the dribble abilities are his offensive strength. He's the sort of player that shooters love to run with, so I see him excelling beside Martell and Jack... what do you think about a Ginobili comparison?

...and both D up! Those two and Joel resigning has me more excited to see the Blazers play then I've been in quite some time. I know that Aldridge has some filling out to do, and Roy is undoubtedly is going to be schooled throughout the year, but I really like how I'm seeing things projecting down the line. 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I honestly don't expect Roy to be the starting PG, because the facts are Portland will have to put its best 5 players on the floor in order for the team to compete, and Jack, Roy, Martell and Joel and Zbo are going to be those 5 until Aldridge can take the starting spot away from Zbo. It will just be a matter of time before Aldridges defense gives him an edge over Zbo that puts him into the starting lineup. 

The main thing to remember is this: Going into this season Portland is going to have a lot more size and length out on the court then they have had since Anthony/Augmon/Rider were at the 1-2-3 with Wallace/Grant at the 4 and Sabonis at the 5. The team will now be able to switch on defense, not get posted up as easily, and jam the passing lanes. I expect that this team will be better defensively then any team we have had over the last 2 years.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I honestly don't expect Roy to be the starting PG, because the facts are Portland will have to put its best 5 players on the floor in order for the team to compete, and Jack, Roy, Martell and Joel and Zbo are going to be those 5 until Aldridge can take the starting spot away from Zbo.


I don't see Jack as being one of the 5 best players on the team... I think that Miles is clearly better, and I think that Dixon and Blake (whom Jack couldn't beat out as the starter last year) are just as good.

If the team plays their five best as starters, then Jack will be coming off the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

how aobut 

roy martell aldridge zbo and joel

or 

roy martell aldridge zbo and lafrentz


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Its all about the match-ups, but I can at times see Dixon in place of Jack for more outside shooting along with Roy doing the playmaking. 

What a versital (?) team. We have a lot of players that can play mutiple positions. Zack and Joel may be the only ones who can't.

gatorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't see Jack as being one of the 5 best players on the team... I think that Miles is clearly better, and I think that Dixon and Blake (whom Jack couldn't beat out as the starter last year) are just as good.
> 
> If the team plays their five best as starters, then Jack will be coming off the bench.
> 
> Ed O.


Well then as normal we will have to agree to disagree Ed O! Just because we differ on opinion, it doesn't mean either one of us is right!


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> And _I_ heard it was delivered over the entire opposing team, standing on each others' shoulders, and with such power that it rent the very fabric of the space-time continuum.
> 
> (But try telling that to the kids today and they just don't believe you.)



I thought I sensed a disturbance in the force. :biggrin:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Lineup of the future, IMO:

Jack
Roy
Webster
Aldridge
Przybilla

Miles I still believe will have his request to be traded honored this summer.

Randolph doesn't have to be traded this month, but I believe the team will be much better suited with LaMarcus as the eventual starter at PF. In fact, I believe that Aldridge should probably start the season as the first big man off the bench with Zach and Joel starting. But hopefully Zach will show this fall that he's fully recovered from his microfracture surgery and his trade value will rise as the year passes.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Give Zach some credit. He does have a few years under his belt and has experience playing against other tough players. Aldridge may take his job, but it won't be this year. Zach should come out with a 20 and 10 average since Miles won't be there. I 4 1 am really excited to see what Zach does. He may realize the Aldridge has a chance to dethrone him and actually start playing with heart. 

The PG position will probably be determined by matchups. Jack and Blake both play different styles, but neither can dominate.

IMO, the 1,2, and 3 rotations won't be determined until we know what we get for miles. He makes decent money so someone is coming back in the trade.

I agree we do have some versitility, I just wish Outlaw would come around.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> how aobut
> 
> *roy martell aldridge zbo and joel*
> 
> or


That was my lineup in the thread of lineups. Actually my second lineup if anyone checks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Redbeard said:


> Give Zach some credit. He does have a few years under his belt and has experience playing against other tough players. Aldridge may take his job, but it won't be this year.


Between the 4 and 5 spots there are 96 minutes of PT a night. Hopefully by next seasons end (given health) Joel, Zach, and LaMarcus will all be averaging over 30 MPG. As things project down the road, I don't think it matters that much who starts but rather that they have a quality frontcourt players in at all times. 

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

hasoos said:


> The main thing to remember is this: Going into this season Portland is going to have a lot more size and length out on the court then they have had since Anthony/Augmon/Rider were at the 1-2-3 with Wallace/Grant at the 4 and Sabonis at the 5.


I hate to trifle with you, but the biggest backcourt the Blazers had was a year later, when Pippen (6'7") ran the point, with Steve Smith (6'8") at SG. I believe the biggest incarnation there was with Sheed (6'11") at SF, Brian Grant (6'10") at PF, and Sabas (7'3") at C. It wasn't that fast a lineup, but man, was it big. Average height was something like 6'10". There was no getting offensive boards against that team. 

Also, with the Blazers' current lineup, I am assuming you're assuming a Darius Miles trade. Without one, the Blazers' "best lineup" would have to be Jarred Jack at PG, Martell Webster at SG, Darius Miles at SF, Zach Randolph at PF, and Joel Przybilla at C. First off the bench ought to be Brandon Roy (at either PG or SG) and LaMarcus Aldridge (at either PF or C), then Travis Outlaw (at SF). 

Now, if there's a Miles trade, I would be curious to see who comes back, and how that player fits.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Between the 4 and 5 spots there are 96 minutes of PT a night. Hopefully by next seasons end (given health) Joel, Zach, and LaMarcus will all be averaging over 30 MPG. As things project down the road, I don't think it matters that much who starts but rather that they have a quality frontcourt players in at all times.
> 
> STOMP


And don't forget that we still have Raef to throw into the mix. We are not bad on the front line, or so it seems to me.

We might see how Zack does in the first half of the season, then look to trade him before the TDL if needed. I do hope that we trade Miles before training camp starts. 

gatorpops


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I said quality frontcourt players. Since his knee surgeries, Raef is pretty slow. He does have a big body and 6 fouls though. Unless injuries pop up I just don't think he's going to play much... I hope not.

STOMP


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I would try this lineup at least once

PG- Brandon Roy
SG- Martell Webster
SF- Aldridge
PF- Randolph
C- Pryzbilla

But, would probably predict the best lineup would be:

PG- Jack
SG- Brandon Roy
SF- Miles
PF- Randolph
C- Aldridge

I disagree that Aldridge is too skinny to guard most centers- Theo is skinny as well- and Aldridge seems to know how to play good D. He'll be better with a little weight, of course, but I like him better than Pryz right now.

I think Brandon Roy is good to be too good to keep out of the starting lineup- he sounds better than Webster in the summer league. 

As far as the 3 goes, I want to see how Darius does at the beginning of the season (if he's still here). If he can play like he did at the beginning of last year, then he should start over Webster.

Webster and Pryzbilla first off the bench.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I would try this lineup at least once
> 
> PG- Brandon Roy
> SG- Martell Webster
> ...


There is no way that Aldridge is quick or agile enough to keep up with NBA wing players...

I think the way that Aldridge plays that he will be a Center in the league.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> There is no way that Aldridge is quick or agile enough to keep up with NBA wing players...
> 
> I think the way that Aldridge plays that he will be a Center in the league.


He guarded Barganini well. Barganini is probably going to be a SF.

I agree that Center is his eventual spot, but i'd be interested to see him at SF in a huge lineup.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> He guarded Barganini well. Barganini is probably going to be a SF.


No way. He's only projected as a SF because of his outside shooting. He'll be primarily a PF and will slide to C as much as SF.

Dan


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

3rd row on the side opposite Wheels with my Pops.


----------

